# Solved: Opening Folder with video files freezes my computer



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

This just started happening like 10 minutes ago when I went to open up a folder containing .mpg and .avi files and my computer froze. I went to task manager and it said it wasn't responding so I ended it and tried it again but same results. I tried doing a search for the video file that i wanted to watch but whenever the search brought up any video file my computer would freeze! It seems that just looking at a video file freezes my computer!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Extract this zip and run the exe to fix the avi problem.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

I did as you said and restarted my computer, but the problem still persists. When I open up the folder it starts to load the thumbnails for the movies then it freezes and the screen refreshes and it reverts to the desktop. I dont know what is going on! It just happens when browsing video files of any kind.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are some of the files incomplete? Have you played all of them so that you are certain that none is corrupted?

You might try opening some folder, setting its display to icons only, and then opening Folder Options under Tools and setting all folders to be like that one (under the View tab) so that thumbnails are not displayed. 

Then, see if you can open the video folder. If you can, you will need to do some detective work to find out if one file is corrupted, such as by dividing them into smaller folders and setting the thumbnail view so that you know which folder has the bad file. Or by just seeing if they all play correctly.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Good advice and now i am able to open the folder and see the files and i will look for the corrupt file when i finish my virus check........thanks for the help, too bad i can't give you rep points or anything!!


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok I just tried playing some avi files but when i double click any avi file it just closes the folder i had up. I also tried the files that worked before but don't work anymore. Could there be a problem with my registry that wont let avi files be played?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like a possible codec problem. Have you installed any video codecs or packages lately? If so, try uninstalling it or them.

You could try reinstalling the MS codecs.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx

If all else fails and you haven't installed anything lately, try installing the Ffdshow DirectShow Codec.


----------



## thehackedone (Apr 3, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> It sounds like a possible codec problem. Have you installed any video codecs or packages lately? If so, try uninstalling it or them.
> 
> You could try reinstalling the MS codecs.
> 
> ...


definetly worth it, might be a hardware too though, whats your computer specs?


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Out of suspicion i did uninstall codec and installed a new one and guess what?.......it worked!! so thank you for your help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's good news. Do you know exactly what you uninstalled and installed?

You can mark the thread "solved" using the thread tools above.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I uninstalled K-lite codec pack and installed XP Codec pack


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the information. It may help someone else.


----------



## Katmandu (May 28, 2006)

Likeatalltree said:


> Yeah I uninstalled K-lite codec pack and installed XP Codec pack


 My PC just started having this same issues with Videos freezing up and not playing correctly. Doesn't matter what application is running them. WMP freezes, RP plays audio but NO video.

Where do I find the Codec files on my PC so I can remove them and then reinstall the MS Codec pack ??

TIA,

ERIC


----------



## Nayco565 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great thanks it worked for me too, I removed ACE Mega codec pack and everything going well now!!


----------



## alanb0060 (Aug 2, 2007)

hi all,just had the same problem myself ive always used k-lite never had a problem,i couldnt even get to change the thumbniail it froze done what u said uninstalled k-lite installed ffdshow opens like a dream thank you so much for helping ppl its gd to know ppl like yourself can & r willing to help others thanks very much,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You're welcome. This thread is getting a lot of mileage.

The lesson is that installing questionable codec packs is not a good idea. If you are missing a specific codec, install it from a reputable source.

You can determine what codec a file needs by using:

GSpot
or
VideoInspector


----------



## peanuts26289 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, Ive read the problem solved thread and followed the instructions (using the first link, uninstalling and reinstalling my codec pack) and the problem persists... only now i have some audio from the videos but my computer now goes to a blue screen forcing me to restart. Have you got any more tricks up your sleeve?


----------

